
Ask HN: How do you manage your work and personal calendars? - tejasmanohar
I use Google Calendar to manage my work and personal schedule, but I hate using my personal calendar since it&#x27;s a pain to keep my work one in sync. Many of my coworkers have &quot;busy&quot; time blocked off at random hours, and some even set their personal events on their work calendars so I assume it&#x27;s a common problem. How do you solve it?
======
jaxn
I have a work calendar and a personal calendar. Both on google apps (but
different domains).

My personal calendar has two calendars. One is for things that impact my wife
and we share it. Anything on my personal calendar that is during business
hours is put on both the personal and business.

Both domains are on my phone. My phone is my primary interface to my calendar.

*my EA manages most of this for me, but yes it is a challenge.

